# Quad Flat Bands



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

As you probably know, Saunders sells two types of bands, standard latex and the Black Mamba:
http://www.sausa.com...280&category=27

If you notice in that picture, it appears that they have two bands on each side. In actuality, it is one long band that loops through the plastic pouch. There is enough room left over for a second band to be looped through, so I did it! I put a set of Mamba and Standard bands together, and put them on the Saunders Pro. It is somewhat hard to pull back all the way, but not too band. Either way it is Crazy fast!! I wish I had a Chrony right now!

Edit: The cam locks on the Saunders slingshots have to be reversed to do this. If placed in their standard position you cannot get the cams to lock.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are is a picture of the setup.

PS. Sorry about the the quality. I took them with my iPhone because I was too lazy to get out the DSLR.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Good job, Aaron. I only have the Hawk model (the only legal flatband Saunders product that is legal here), and I think the flatbands are too weak. If they use the same for the wrist rocket pro, then this certainly calls for an enhancement like yours.

BTW, how do you like their plastic pouch? In the beginning, I hated it, it looked and felt so flimsy. But now I think I was wrong, the design keeps growing on me.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

AaronC said:


> As you probably know, Saunders sells two types of bands, standard latex and the Black Mamba:
> http://www.sausa.com...280&category=27
> 
> If you notice in that picture, it appears that they have two bands on each side. In actuality, it is one long band that loops through the plastic pouch. There is enough room left over for a second band to be looped through, so I did it! I put a set of Mamba and Standard bands together, and put them on the Saunders Pro. It is somewhat hard to pull back all the way, but not too band. Either way it is Crazy fast!! I wish I had a Chrony right now!
> ...


I wonder if this would enable the practical use of a .49-.50 lead ball?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> I wonder if this would enable the practical use of a .49-.50 lead ball?


You bet! It is more than strong enough.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I wonder if this would enable the practical use of a .49-.50 lead ball?


You bet! It is more than strong enough.
[/quote]
They will be very fast, but I don't think the pouch or bands will last very long. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> They will be very fast, but I don't think the pouch or bands will last very long. Tex


You may be right. I shot a few shots through it last night on the porch with no issues, but only time will tell.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I just added two more bands on each side! I think the plastic pouch is about to fail, but wow! The power of it!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I took the extra bands off and went back to a quad setup. It was too hard to pull the 6 bands back due to the plastic pouch. My fingers kept slipping off.


----------

